# Hey everyone



## deathmasta (Mar 17, 2008)

Hey everyone i am new here.(pardon the name, i like to reuse names from everything because it means less to remember  ) Im from canada and i have allways been a fan of planes... i especially love WW2 planes 

Im not totally sure what else to put so if you want me to put something then just ask away! I hope to stay active and post a lot... well see everyone around the forum! Later


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 17, 2008)

Hope to see you posting and participating.

Welcome


----------



## Njaco (Mar 17, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 17, 2008)

G'day and welcome Deathmasta.


----------



## Heinz (Mar 17, 2008)

G'day, welcome.

I'm guessing you're a metal fan?


----------



## Wurger (Mar 18, 2008)

Hallo Deathmasta,

Welcome to the forum,Please, stay with us longer and enjoy.


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Mar 18, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy.


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Mar 18, 2008)

g'day from sunny Far North Queensland


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 18, 2008)

Welcome to the site, from down under!


----------



## A4K (Mar 18, 2008)

Welcome mate! Good to have ya along!


----------



## wilbur1 (Mar 18, 2008)

Welcome to the site


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 18, 2008)

welcome from the southern coast


----------



## Marcel (Mar 18, 2008)

Welcome from the western coast (of Europe that is)


----------



## DOUGRD (Mar 18, 2008)

Welcome deathmasta, Nice to see another Norte Americano on the site.


----------



## Bf109_g (Mar 20, 2008)

Hey there deathmasta and greetings from New Zealand


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 22, 2008)

G'day mate and welcome from another Aussie


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 23, 2008)

Alright son?


----------

